

Will This Go Faster Than Light? - alexeichemenda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPsG8td7C5k&feature=c4-overview&list=UUHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA

======
karmicthreat
It really is one of the better youtube channels. The presenter doesn't come
off as arrogant or as an idiot.

------
ultimatedelman
Someone's never heard of the Alcubierre Warp Drive:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcubierre_drive](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcubierre_drive)

------
samelawrence
Two videos from Veritasium on the front page at the same time? Nice.

